# FastARTIST to create rhinestone stencils????



## tilleysgirl (Apr 20, 2008)

Has anyone used FastARTIST to create rhinestone stencils? There was an instruction video on YouTube for an engraving machine, but the software looked like it was FastARTIST.
I just got a price from DAS for the stencil software and it's $2500 (includes some supplies). But I just bought FastARTIST 2 from USSP for $1500. I also bought Corel X4, AI, FastRip9, FastFilms 4, blah, blah, blah.
I don't want to spend another $2500.
Any suggestions for cutting stencils. I have a PCUT 635.
Thanks Bunches,
Sherri


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Boy, these rhinestone creations softwares are multiplying faster than rabbits. Sorry, Sher, but I've never heard of FastArtist. I use DAS and I love it. You are right, though, to not want to put out another $2,500 for software if you have everything you already need. I hope you get some answers. There are tons of folks on here who use different methods for rhinestones.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

If you have Corel X4 you can just spend $500 and get the Roland R-wear and make your rhinestone templates in it, then copy and paste them into Corel to send them to whatever cutter, engraver, or laser you may be using. Would save you $2000 since you do not need all the other stuff that DAS wants you to have that you do not want or need.

Hope this helps.
Marilyn


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I read up on the FastArtist software and I don't think you can do rhinestone patterns with it. It seems more dedicated to screen printing. However, you really don't have to spend ANY more money to be able to do rhinestone patterns. You have CorelX4, and you can use that. It's not as easy as using the "rhinestone software" (at least not for me because I'm not that familiar with Corel), but it can be done. I think this link will take you to the Forum discussion on how this can be done: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t64552-new-post.html


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

I haven't heard of FastArtist. Is there a website for it


----------

